# 11 sweet ratty babies in NY!



## Mamoo1218

On September 4, we were surprised with 11 cute little pinkies. They are now almost 3 weeks old- they are eating moms food and drinking from the water bottle already! They are friendly and sweet and getting used to being held and getting lots of love  There are 6 boys and 5 girls and we can't keep them  I'm willing to drive a ways to get them good homes. More pics to come...















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

Hi, Everyone- So we had everyone back out at the last minute, and we still have 6 boys and 5 girls. Wednesday they will be seven weeks old. They are almost all potty trained, and growing nicely. The only problem is that we cannot keep them, and we are getting desperate to find them good homes. Space, funds, and playtime are getting very limited because there are so many, and it isn't fair to them. I am in Putnam County, NY, and am willing to travel a bit, so PLEASE consider adding some of these sweet babies to your family 
Thank you!!!!


























































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

Doesn't anyone want to take us home?





































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobiePaws

Hi - I had a litter 10 weeks ago and only managed to find one baby a good home (she went to a person who already had rats). Be sure you seperate the males and the females BEFORE 5 weeks of age (do it today if you have not already). The females can stay with their mother. That's how I ended up with babies, the person I adopted my rats from did not seperate the babies by sexes early enough, I adopted two girls and one was pregnant. I wish you good luck in finding them homes, they are sooo cute when they are little!


----------



## Mamoo1218

DobiePaws said:


> Hi - I had a litter 10 weeks ago and only managed to find one baby a good home (she went to a person who already had rats). Be sure you seperate the males and the females BEFORE 5 weeks of age (do it today if you have not already). The females can stay with their mother. That's how I ended up with babies, the person I adopted my rats from did not seperate the babies by sexes early enough, I adopted two girls and one was pregnant. I wish you good luck in finding them homes, they are sooo cute when they are little!


Thx-I separated them at exactly five weeks so no more oopses! Now there is a boy cage with the two daddy/uncle males and the girls are with the mom. As they get bigger it is getting seriously squishy in there though, which is why they really need good homes and more space. Also, my husband is NOT liking the whole situation and wants to get rid of all but the original three asap. Not sure what he plans to do  ...
Did you keep all of the babies you couldnt find homes for? That isnt an option for me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01

Hi, im from Long Island NY were abouts are you. Id take 2 boys. 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## kjgannon09

Too bad I'm so far....I'd take some girls!


----------



## Mamoo1218

kjgannon09 said:


> Too bad I'm so far....I'd take some girls!


Yes too bad-the girls are all potty trained and so sweet! Thanks anyway 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

ilovemyrats01 said:


> Hi, im from Long Island NY were abouts are you. Id take 2 boys.
> 
> RattBurglarr)


I sent you a message- I am in Putnam County.. Not too far from LI 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01

Heyyy, I never received pics of the boys. Canttt Waittt 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## DobiePaws

Hi Again - yes I did keep all the babies I didn't find homes for. What else could I do ;o) I had a litter of 7 and only rehomed one. So I purchased a Crtter Nation Double for the Six females (Original pair and 4 babies) and have the 2 males in my large homemade cage. I still have hopes of adopting out the boys, they are a wonderful friendly pair. It's been an unexpected adventure requiring more time and money than I envisioned but they are happy and that's what matters! (Boys are available near Syracuse NY).


----------



## Mamoo1218

ilovemyrats01 said:


> Heyyy, I never received pics of the boys. Canttt Waittt
> 
> RattBurglarr)


It was my daughter's birthday weekend and i ended up not being home almost the whole time. Sending them tomorrow- promise! I will also try to take some in-cage pics tonight (have to sneak into my son's room while he's sleeping!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

How funny-they are all bouncing around and I could only get pics of them standing still at the water bottle!
The first two are hooded- the first has a stripe down his back, and the second has a swirl blob stripe. The third pic is an agouti guy and his black hooded buddy..





















The cat came in so they froze-haha.. Now you can see the markings better-
Swirly back guy..







Stripe back guy..







Better pics tomorrow 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

DobiePaws said:


> Hi Again - yes I did keep all the babies I didn't find homes for. What else could I do ;o) I had a litter of 7 and only rehomed one. So I purchased a Crtter Nation Double for the Six females (Original pair and 4 babies) and have the 2 males in my large homemade cage. I still have hopes of adopting out the boys, they are a wonderful friendly pair. It's been an unexpected adventure requiring more time and money than I envisioned but they are happy and that's what matters! (Boys are available near Syracuse NY).


Yes-they eat like maniacs-I go through so many bags of food and they chew toys like crazy! I cant end up keeping them tho- my hubby really dislikes them. He agreed to 3 and we ended up with 14, so unfair to him. Also, both boy and girl cages are in my son's small room, so I am cleaning them constantly. Lot's of time and money, and I feel like we are neglecting our original 3 
I hope you find a nice home for your boys-I won't stop trying until at least half of these cuties find good rattie loving homes!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovemyrats01

Yay pictures  cant wait their SoooCute their gonna be so Spoiled.

RattBurglarr)


----------



## ilovemyrats01

Love The 3rd Pic so cute 

RattBurglarr)


----------



## Mamoo1218

Since the mom is named Hershey, we are calling the little ones names of rides at Hershey Park..my son and daughter each want to keep a boy, so here are the four available cuties..
Superdooperlooper-







you can see his swirly back in this pic:







Here is Comet-he has a stripe down his back:














Wild Mouse-black hooded:














And his buddy Racer:














All are really sweet and mostly potty trained. We feed them Oxbow young rat food, but they like the adult Oxbow more. Good luck choosing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails

Are you still looking for homes? I only have boys so I could only take boys. I live in Poughkeepsie.


----------



## Mamoo1218

PorcelainAndRatTails said:


> Are you still looking for homes? I only have boys so I could only take boys. I live in Poughkeepsie.


Hi- Yes I still have all four boys left to rehome, so let me know which cuties you are interested in 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails

Racer is adorable! I'm very interested in him!


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails

I would honestly take him today if you're interested.


----------



## PorcelainAndRatTails

Aw. I hope you see this soon, before it gets too late.


----------



## Mamoo1218

Great news! Racer and his brother Superdooperlooper are being adopted by a Rat Forum regular.. Can't wait to follow their adventures!
They grow up so fast....









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raving_ratties

I am very interested in Wild Mouse! I live in Pennsylvania though..just on the border of Maryland.  Thats too far isn't it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

raving_ratties said:


> I am very interested in Wild Mouse! I live in Pennsylvania though..just on the border of Maryland.  Thats too far isn't it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes sadly too far..also we have two boys left, so we are hoping to have someone adopt Wild Mouse with Comet..thanks anyway tho 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

These sweetie boys still need a home for the holidays..
Comet







Bright flash!







Thats a puff in his mouth, not a fang 







Always on the move!
Wild Mouse







Again with the puff 







Looks guilty..of being cute!







Buddies!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JByrnes

I am very much willing to take one of your sweet babies, but I have an older female and she needs a friend. Do you have any females?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

Yes! We still have two boys and four girls who need their forever homes..and my husband is just about to bring them to a pet store  12 rats are a lot for a ten year old boy to take care though, even with my help. Because there are even numbers, were hoping to adopt them in pairs - could you be interested in two playmates for Minerva? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

I was asked to post pics of the girls:







Thunder







Lightning







Wild Cat







Wave Rider


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vegn

I probably won't be able to but I will see if I can get a girl. What are the patterns? I can't tell very well in the pictures?


----------



## Vegn

Sorry I can't take one. I wish you luck!


----------



## raquel

I have this request for baby rats in New York City: http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/boards/thread/40810412#114268792 If two of your babies fill this description, please let me know, also how far toward New York City you might travel for rat transport. Thank you!


----------



## Mamoo1218

Help! If anyone knows anyone in or by ny who wants tame ratties-please let me know. Our little ones are five months old today, and my husband wants them out.. also, my son is only ten and taking care of 12 rats is way too much work and he is starting to not like having rats as pets and i don't want that! We have four girls - playful, potty trained, and curious.. but they dont get much free range time and would love to be able to explore more.. and two boys who are very loving and mostly potty trained and would love to 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mamoo1218

Mamoo1218 said:


> Help! If anyone knows anyone in or by ny who wants tame ratties-please let me know. Our little ones are five months old today, and my husband wants them out.. also, my son is only ten and taking care of 12 rats is way too much work and he is starting to not like having rats as pets and i don't want that! We have four girls - playful, potty trained, and curious.. but they dont get much free range time and would love to be able to explore more.. and two boys who are very loving and mostly potty trained and would love to
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


...sit on your shoulder and eat a bunch of treat 
So this is a last plea for our little ones so they can find their forever homes..
Thank you!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## heymoon

I live in Buffalo NY, but that seems too far :/


----------



## Leraine

Are the girls still available? If so, are they spayed?


----------



## Mamoo1218

Leraine said:


> Are the girls still available? If so, are they spayed?


Hi-welcome to the forum! Yes the girls are still available....they aren't spayed, but they are very cute haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

